# 'pup Stars' Competition In Aid Of Once Loved Dog Rescue



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Is your Pup a 'Pupstar'? Were looking for the best photo of your dog(s), and we have fantastic prizes up for grabs in this fundraiser, including a £20 voucher to spend at Pets At Home and a celebration dog birthday cake, kindly donated to us by Pressies4dogs. More Prizes will be confirmed in the next day or two...The submissions process will last until Friday 26th February 2010, after which well open up the entries to a public vote.

You choose who wins, and help our rescued poundies in the process.

Thanks for your support, and enjoy the competition!
Just click the banner to enter our competition!










Once Loved Dog Rescue
Once Loved Dog Rescue
Rescuing and Rehoming Pound Dogs in the UK


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

We have more fantastic prizes on offer in this fund-raiser!!
*
PRIZES ARE:*
A £20 voucher to spend at Pets At Home
A celebration dog birthday cake, kindly donated to us by Pressies4dogs.
A luxury personalised faux suede cushion with your dog's photo on the cushion
Personalised photo mugs with matching coasters, kindly donated to us by your gifts our gifts.
A personalised embroidered dog blanket kindly donated by 'Funky Paws'
A gift pack of beautiful 'Bulldog' cards by the wonderful artist Genevieve Schlueter

Click here to enter: Pup Star
You can upload your photo entries onto our flickr group, details on the link above!

Or if you would prefer, you can simply email your photo to [email protected] and make your donation for your entry via paypal to [email protected]
We will then enter you into the competition and upload your photo onto our flickr group on your behalf.

This fund-raiser will help us to raise money to rescue more poundies. Thank you x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

the prizes sound great


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you  

Please come and enter the competition for a chance to win these lovely prizes. This fund-raiser is to help raise much needed funds to enable us to rescue more poundies! Hope to see you there!
xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Does it have to be a rescue?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Does it have to be a rescue?


i don't think it has to be a rescue dog 

it just says this on th flickr home page 

Upload a photo of your dog(s) to enter our fundraiser competition to raise money for our rescue.The winner will be decided by a public vote when all the entries are taken on Friday 26th February 2010. Please remember to post the name of your dog and your own name when you upload a photo of your pupstar!

Entries £1 or more donation per photo. Please visit the Pup Stars page on our website, for details on how to make your donation. Thank you!


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

RachyBobs said:


> Does it have to be a rescue?


Hi Rachybobs 

No it doesn't have to be a rescue dog. If you, or any other members here would like to enter the competition, you'd be more than welcome! This fund-raiser is to raise money to help us rescue more dogs in pounds, we work mainly with rescuing and rehoming ex poundies, particularly staffies as there are so many in need 

We've also just had news of more prizes too!

Here is an update of prizes now on offer:

*PRIZES ARE:
A £20 voucher to spend at Pets At Home
A celebration dog birthday cake, kindly donated to us by Pressies4dogs.
A luxury personalised faux suede cushion with your dog's photo on the cushion
Personalised photo mugs with matching coasters, kindly donated to us by your gifts our gifts.
A personalised embroidered dog blanket kindly donated by 'Funky Paws'
A gift pack of beautiful 'Bulldog' cards by the wonderful artist Genevieve Schlueter 
PLUS, NEW PRIZES:
Reflective safety harnesses and collars from 'Wild 4 Pets'
Doggie Gift Hamper from 'Hound Dog Hampers'

To enter your doggie photos, just click here: Pup Star

Closing date for entries is February 26th at 7pm GMT.* 
x


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Im trying to upload a photo of sailor, but I cant find a button to upload, its telling me to join Yahoo tho.
Do I have to join Yahoo before I can upload ??

Also, I dont have Paypal either  can I donate by another means ??

Im a nuisance I know, sorry


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

sailor said:


> Im trying to upload a photo of sailor, but I cant find a button to upload, its telling me to join Yahoo tho.
> Do I have to join Yahoo before I can upload ??
> 
> Also, I dont have Paypal either  can I donate by another means ??
> ...


Hi Sailor, no worries you're not a nuisance! The flickr group where all the photo entries are, does require you to have a yahoo account, but as it says on the pup stars page on our website here: Pup Star
*If you are having trouble joining our Flickr group, or would just prefer to email us your photo, we will be happy to upload it onto our flickr group for you. Just email your photo to [email protected] Please remember to give your name and your dogs name and make your donation of £1 or more with your entry. Our paypal address for donations is: [email protected] or you can use the button on our pup stars competition page on our website. (If you don't have a paypal account, you can make a donation by post. Just mention that in the email you send with your photo) You can enter as many dogs as you like provided you make a donation for each dog photo submitted.
*
Please let me know if you have any other questions.
Thank you 
Cathy


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

It's only still photos, no video clips? I have a great 15-sec clip that captures my pup better than any still photo!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanx Cathy, Ive sent the photo


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Fyfer said:


> It's only still photos, no video clips? I have a great 15-sec clip that captures my pup better than any still photo!


Yes, it's just photos, it just makes it a bit easier for people to see a still image rather than videos, and when it comes to when people vote for their favourites, 1st, 2nd and 3rd prize, if I had to upload all the videos onto my website, I wouldn't have a clue lol! But there are some lovely photos that have been submitted. You would be more than welcome to enter the comp 
Cathy x


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

sailor said:


> Thanx Cathy, Ive sent the photo


Thank you  awww your pup is adorable!! :001_tt1:


----------



## mollys_mummy (Dec 30, 2009)

just emailed you a photo of my baby girl and sent a donation by paypal! x


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

mollys_mummy said:


> just emailed you a photo of my baby girl and sent a donation by paypal! x


Hello 

Thank you so much for submitting the very gorgeous Molly's photo to our competition and for your donation. Molly looks very content and sooo sweet! Ah, I love doing this competition, so many lovely doglets to look at :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Only 7 days till closing date for entries to our Pup Stars competition!!

*Closing date for entries is Friday February 26th at 7pm GMT.*

PRIZES ARE:
A £20 voucher to spend at Pets At Home
A celebration dog birthday cake, kindly donated to us by Pressies4dogs.
A luxury personalised faux suede cushion with your dog's photo on the cushion
Personalised photo mugs with matching coasters, kindly donated to us by your gifts our gifts.
A personalised embroidered dog blanket kindly donated by 'Funky Paws'
A gift pack of beautiful 'Bulldog' cards by the wonderful artist Genevieve Schlueter
PLUS, NEW PRIZES:
Reflective safety harnesses and collars from 'Wild 4 Pets'
Doggie Gift Hamper from 'Hound Dog Hampers'
*
To enter your doggie photos: just click here: Pup Star OR make your donation of £1 (or more if you like!) per photo to [email protected] and I will upload your photo onto our Flickr Group competition page. Donation entry fee paypal address is [email protected]*

Closing date for entries is February 26th at 7pm GMT.
x


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I sent our entry a few days ago!


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

francesandjon said:


> I sent our entry a few days ago!


Yes, I received your paypal email and I sent you a reply. I hope you got it?! Koda is stunning!! :001_tt1:

I just wanted to let people know that there's only a week left til the closing date. The comp is to raise funds to enable us to rescue more poundies, so we need as many entries as possible 
Thank you!
Cathy xx

Only 7 days till closing date for entries to our Pup Stars competition!!

Closing date for entries is Friday February 26th at 7pm GMT.

PRIZES ARE:
A £20 voucher to spend at Pets At Home
A celebration dog birthday cake, kindly donated to us by Pressies4dogs.
A luxury personalised faux suede cushion with your dog's photo on the cushion
Personalised photo mugs with matching coasters, kindly donated to us by your gifts our gifts.
A personalised embroidered dog blanket kindly donated by 'Funky Paws'
A gift pack of beautiful 'Bulldog' cards by the wonderful artist Genevieve Schlueter
PLUS, NEW PRIZES:
Reflective safety harnesses and collars from 'Wild 4 Pets'
Doggie Gift Hamper from 'Hound Dog Hampers'

To enter your doggie photos: just click here: Pup Star OR make your donation of £1 (or more if you like!) per photo to [email protected] and I will upload your photo onto our Flickr Group competition page. Donation entry fee paypal address is [email protected]

Closing date for entries is February 26th at 7pm GMT.
x
_________


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

oncelovedrescue said:


> Yes, I received your paypal email and I sent you a reply. I hope you got it?! Koda is stunning!! :001_tt1:
> 
> _________


Yes, I got it thanks.

Thats cheered Koda up!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have just uploaded pictures of Suzi and Daisy and sent pay pal donation, think I did it right??
Lucy xxxxxxx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i have uploaded pics too, but i shall pay paypal nearer the time when the contest is going to finish, as i will probbaly add more pics into the contest


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

uploaded photo of otis but its gone into photostream wat did i do wrong will make a donation later as i might add another pic of him ty can you help plzxx


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I have just uploaded pictures of Suzi and Daisy and sent pay pal donation, think I did it right??
> Lucy xxxxxxx


Hiya Lucy

Donation received and gorgeous Suzi and Daisy's pics are on the flickr group so Yes, you did it right  Thank you xxx


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> i have uploaded pics too, but i shall pay paypal nearer the time when the contest is going to finish, as i will probbaly add more pics into the contest


Thank you  Beautiful photos, looking forward to seeing more
Cathy xxx


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

angelblue said:


> uploaded photo of otis but its gone into photostream wat did i do wrong will make a donation later as i might add another pic of him ty can you help plzxx


Hi

I'm sorry you're having problems uploading your pic, If you want to send me your pic of Otis, I will upload them onto the flickr group for you. 
Just email your photo to [email protected] 
and you can make your donation via paypal to [email protected]

Thank you 
xxx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

my donation was sent in the post yesterday


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

sailor said:


> my donation was sent in the post yesterday


Arrived safely  thank you  
Cathy x


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

*Closing date for this competition is tomorrow Friday 26th Feb at 7pm GMT*

This fund-raiser is to raise money to help us rescue more dogs in pounds, we work mainly with rescuing and rehoming ex poundies, particularly staffies as there are so many in need 

*PRIZES ARE:
A £20 voucher to spend at Pets At Home
A celebration dog birthday cake, kindly donated to us by Pressies4dogs.
A luxury personalised faux suede cushion with your dog's photo on the cushion
Personalised photo mugs with matching coasters, kindly donated to us by your gifts our gifts.
A personalised embroidered dog blanket kindly donated by 'Funky Paws'
A gift pack of beautiful 'Bulldog' cards by the wonderful artist Genevieve Schlueter
PLUS, NEW PRIZES:
Reflective safety harnesses and collars from 'Wild 4 Pets'
Doggie Gift Hamper from 'Hound Dog Hampers'
*
*To enter your doggie photos, just click here: Pup Star OR if you would prefer, just email your photo/s to [email protected] and you can make your £1 (or more) entry donation to [email protected]*
Hope to see you there!!!

Closing date for entries is February 26th at 7pm GMT.


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

VOTING IS NOW OPEN TO VOTE FOR YOUR FAVOURITE 'PUP STAR' PLEASE CLICK THIS LINK TO VOTE: Poll
VOTING ENDS TUES MARCH 2ND AT 7PM GMT
GOOD LUCK ALL THOSE WHO SUBMITTED PHOTOS AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!! XXX


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

oncelovedrescue said:


> VOTING IS NOW OPEN TO VOTE FOR YOUR FAVOURITE 'PUP STAR' PLEASE CLICK THIS LINK TO VOTE: Poll
> VOTING ENDS TUES MARCH 2ND AT 7PM GMT
> GOOD LUCK ALL THOSE WHO SUBMITTED PHOTOS AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!! XXX


can we only choose one?


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> can we only choose one?


Yes, it's one vote per person. When you click on photo you like best, the site will log your vote, and won't allow you to vote again.

But there are 1st 2nd and 3rd prizes 

Thank you for all your support!

Cathy xxx


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Please Note!! 
Voting Has Now Been Extended To Wednesday March 3rd At 7pm Gmt.

Xx


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

The results are now in! 

Please click the link below to see if you are one of our winners. Thank you very much to all those who entered.

Pup Star


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

The funds raised from this competition will go towards the care costs of our two newest rescues, ex poundies, Zak and Gypsy 

Please click here to read more: Latest news

Thank you to all 
Cathy xx


----------

